# Blood feather help!



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ziggys molt and bad wing clip job has caused yet another blood feather!!!  The last one fell out on it's own the next day but now he had another. I can tell it's bothering him at times since he'll walk around and lift it up then scream. I really want to pluck it but he's not even letting me look at it. It's in an odd place too..He has new and old feathers there and it's a mess. HELP! Oh, and he's not bleeding.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Is there anyway you could get someone to help you hold him while you try and pull it out, poor Ziggy I feel bad for the little guy


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yea- I think that would be my best option. He's really strong for a little tiel! I should call him Mr. Wiggles. He bit me too! Then ran on my chest for a headscritch...Silly. It's not bleeding so it's not a 911 emergency but it did and I know he'll just hit it again..he plays pretty rough. We're going to my mom's tommorrow so they can help hold him..my dad was the one who took off his leg band. He says I turned him into a vet..hehe. Hope all goes ok. I HATE BLOOD FEATHERS!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats good get good old dad (the vet) in there to help...hehe hopefully Mr Wiggles  will behave himself overnight and not hit it on anything, thankfully I haven't had to deal with blood feathers yet I am not looking forward to that happening ( sitting here with fingers crossed) I am sure he will be ok he is a tough little bird for all he has been through


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Hope it falls out soon or your good old dad helps you with getting it out  Hope Mr Wiggles behaves himself and it isn't to painful for him. 
 Good Luck


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm so afraid to...it has some clogged blood on it- he seems ok with it except sometimes when he acts like its hurting. I'm sure it's sore. I don't know why I'm so afraid of doing this with the tiels. I have no problem doing it with the budgies...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't blame you I would be petrified, I hate doing anything that causes anyone pain but it has to be done sometimes for the good of there health, let me know how you make out


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It went great! He didn't even bleed after-I still had some flour and gauze ready but he was great! He gave me a kiss later-I think he is greatful. It was hurting him everytime he moved it. I held him in a towel and my dad just pulled it out. I didn't have my camera but it was horrible. It was half grown (half was still a pin feather) -full of blood and broken in two spots! Glad that's over with.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great!! I am glad everything went well, thanks dad


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad it came out ok. I heard if it breaks off to short a vet would have to do a special procedure to get it out. I am glad he is all better now


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad it went ok  Fheww! Glad to hear he is better now


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That one was over-nothing compared to last night's scare!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad to hear it


----------

